# Ruined



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is the best natural I ever carved (in my opinion). It's yellow birch, which I was trying to finish with Super Glue. I started sanding the first coat too soon and blue grit stuck to the glue and made a mess. I have many hours invested in this fork and have NO MORE PATIENCE left to re-sand and fix it. So I just went ahead and gave it a second coat and left it at that.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















I still like it, though. Gonna strap it up with some half-inch .04 latex later when I'm done crying.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job dh i like it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's the hardest thing isn't it? The waiting for the finish to dry... I don't know how many times I've messed up prematurely sanding or handling an interesting frame...
BTW, sweet looking shooter Bill!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a great shape!
Now it has carachter...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looks good to me, real nice lines. Use it as is and if it's all you think it is, you can always resand it some day this winter when you're snowed in..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe later on youll think of it as " character " .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> That's the hardest thing isn't it? The waiting for the finish to dry... I don't know how many times I've messed up prematurely sanding or handling an interesting frame...
> BTW, sweet looking shooter Bill!


You are so right, Bill. Makes me feel a little better to know I'm not the only one that does stuff like that. Haha.
And thanks guys for the compliments.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I get new posts in my newsfeed. I saw this slingshot and did not read anything about it. I clicked on the link so I could come comment on how I really liked it. Then I read that it is a NATURAL!!!!

Dayhiker. Truly awesome work. I would shoot it and enjoy it. You can always sand it and re-finish it at some point down the road if needed.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Great work. As others have said, enjoy it for a while and re-sand it later. You have outdone yourself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is a lovely piece of work. A little sand in the finish just makes it easier to hang on to! I am really into function over form ... so if it shoots well for you, then who cares. As I have said before, when you are taking more game, knocking down more cans, or shooting higher scores than the guy next to you, no one is going to care one bit how the thing looks.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks pretty good, your probably the harshest critic.









So... what I'm wondering about is, I was viewing a video not all that long ago on the proper way
to apply CA glue and watching as it started smoking and whatnot and was curious why so many
people use this as a finish as opposed to a more commonly used sealer?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sean said:


> Looks pretty good, your probably the harshest critic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a better finish that's easier to apply. Also it dries fast so you can do a fantastic finish in less than a half hour. The reason I made this mistake is that my shop is in the basement and it was pretty cold, so I misjudged the drying time.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a nice fork. Personally I'd refinish the surface; the results would be worth the effort. If you do not, it will still make a fine shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> That's a nice fork. Personally I'd refinish the surface; the results would be worth the effort. If you do not, it will still make a fine shooter.


Thanks, Dan. I don't doubt for a second that you would. But I really don't have the patience. If I get extremely bored someday, maybe.

I sent a pm to Ray (Natural Fork) telling him he could have it if he wants it, but if he does he'll have to do the re-finishing. I spent a little time shooting with it today and it is a nice one.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

It still looks great Dayhiker I wouldn't worry! I am to try the super glue finish tomorrow, any tips?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

No reason to sand the whole thing down, Bill. Just get some acetone and paper towels and wipe the areas with the grit in them till it comes clean, then smear on another coat or two of ca, and buff. If you don't have a buffing wheel, just get an old pair of jeans or two and cut a bunch of 6 or 7 inch circles out. Like about an inch thick worth. then drive a big screw through the center and chuck it in a drill. Or get fancy and use a bolt with some washers and a nut. Get a fork (NOT one of Mamma's good ones) DAMHIKT! and rake the loose threads off the edge (while spinning, use a light touch and just the tips of the tines) Car polish makes a decent compound but swirl remover works better. Buff the ca finish till shiny.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice slingshot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> Very nice slingshot


Thanks EHS.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Buffing is definately the way to go with a ca finish, sandpaper is too easy to cut through the finish with, and then even if you don't see it right away, the bare spots will get dirty and dull with use. A stack of denim will work as a buffing wheel, but may want to unravel, flannel is used in commercial buffs, but if you're like me, you can part with some old jeans easier than a flannel shirt.

Again, the trick with ca finish on a smooth surface is to keep rubbing the ca in till you feel it start to set. That way there's no ridges that need to be sanded down, once the layer is smooth (not necessarily uniform, but smooth on the surface) a quick buff will make it shine. Giving it an extra 5 minutes to completely cure after that "last little spot" is coated is important too. You have to use something thin and impermeable to apply with. A finger works best, but if you are doing a lot of finishing, the glue will build up thick enough that it's a pain to remove with acetone and a paper towel, but for one fork, that's what I use. if you don't want the ca on your finger, try a poly bag or nitrile glove. (for poly, try on a test surface first, ca will eat some but not others. best not to find out you have one of the reactive kind on your painfully sanded frame).

If I ever get my video camera to export via firewire again, I may try a video on superglue finishing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jskeen said:


> If I ever get my video camera to export via firewire again, I may try a video on superglue finishing.


That would be an instant hit, man! Probably win the Slingshot World Oscar.


----------

